

Sugary Drinks Raise Blood Pressure?  - cwan
http://www.futurepundit.com/archives/007201.html

======
viraptor
Is this actually news? I thought it's a common knowledge till now. For example
exhausted people feeling dizzy, will often eat/drink something that will give
them sugar to get back to "normal" state of blood pressure quickly. Or are
they talking about something different?

The second part is also what I thought was a known fact -- lower blood
pressure reduces the risk of heart-related problems. Am I missing something
here?

~~~
arn
For your 'dizzy, have something with sugar'. The dizzy feeling is associated
with low-blood sugar, hence the sugar to raise it. It's not a low-blood
pressure/high-blood pressure thing. So, no, afaik drinking sugar doesn't cause
your blood pressure to rise acutely.

~~~
gte910h
Low blood pressure also causes dizziness:
<http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/low-blood-pressure/ds00590>

Drinking sugared soda will apparently fix both problems :oD

